# what are all those pipes good for?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wonder why are here so many pipes (Pacific Seacraft 40) ;one for fresh water, one for salty water, one for milk, one for beer, one for... 
This is just too weird, i need an explanation, please!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

My guess is a photo-montage. 
However, its not unusual to have a pressurized water hot and cold supply (the big one in the middle), Then on the far basin, a fresh water (foot) pump, a sea-water (hand) pump. As there are two sinks, and the big outlet can swing, the same two on the other basin, but I am still one short, so maybe its a hot water foot pump outlet.
On the other hand, it may be a, gin, tonic, rum, soda, beer, whisky installation.


----------



## rexy (Jan 25, 2007)

dont forget the the wine filter, the vodka storage etc.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you see an icemaker anywhere in that picture?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the photo is real.... well, one could be manually pumped cold water, manually pumped hot water, manually pumped sea water, and pressure water. But that still leaves one out... maybe filtered water for drinking?? A bit odd looking, and I'd never set a boat up that way... but people do weird things.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Since my boat has three taps, pressurized h/c on one, manual fresh and manual seawater, I was curious why there were 6 taps on that Pacific Seacraft. So did a quick search on yachtworld and the first yacht at the top of the list is where maca apparently saw this galley sink photo.

Hers's the link to the 2002 PS 44 - YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale=

And a description of the galley - describing manual fresh & seawater, pressurized h/c & a water purifier:

*Galley*
The galley on the Pacific Seacraft 44 is good enough to prepare the best of meals aboard. There is room to move around but space to brace on either tack. The galley includes:

• Three burner Force 10 stove with oven and broiler 
• Seafrost engine driven and 110 volt cold plate refrigeration and freezer 
• Glacier Bay front door on refrigerated side of box. 
• Corian countertops 
• Double sink polished SS 
• Microwave oven 
• Custom overhead teak locker above galley counter with wine racks 
• Seagull IV water purifier in galley 
• Raw and fresh water manual foot pumps in galley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you for your replies! All those taps are just for water !
I've never seen more than two taps on the boats around here in Med., so 6 were waaaay over my imagination...
By the way, I saw that pic on the Pacific Seacraft homepage as well, so i guess it's not a photo-montage.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

To me it looks like usless weight on board.....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I was on that boat at the boat show!!!

THe ones all the way to the left (or right, if you are standing in the galley) are for liquor. one is a salt water pump. One is a fresh water filter from the tank. You know what the big one is for.

Wierd, I know.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The boat show was a month ago, and if you're just returning from it, I suppose we'll have to take your word about the tap on the left!<g>

Any truth to the rumor that a plumber was involved in that layout?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Any truth to the rumor that a plumber was involved in that layout?


Must have been a plumber with Ahlzeimer's...for sure.....


----------

